# BW Open 2013 (6./7. April)



## pady (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

This year the BW Open is going to take place again. The organization team changed, so did the venue and the town. It's going to be in Wendlingen am Neckar (Germany), which is connected to the metro network of Stuttgart and so it's easy to reach.

The registration was already opened a few days ago. It will be closed, if there are 80 competitors and guests. 40 people registered so far, so there is still a chance to get in.

More information can be found on our website and the WCA page
http://cube.hackvalue.de/bw13/s/en
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BWOpen2013

Our facebook page is german, but you can find it here.
http://www.facebook.com/BWOpen2013



See you soon, pady.


----------

